# cassia obovata support thread AKA neutral henna



## girlcherokee (Aug 24, 2008)

i would like to start a support thread specifically about cassia obovata.  i have been reading thru tons of henna threads but what i really want to know is about cassia.  i do not want to color my hair, i just want the strenth and thickness that can come from this.  almost one month post discovering this wonderful place, my hair is at minimal breakage. but i would really like to be able to wear it out 2x per week - (dont mind buns and ponytails for the rest of the week), and comb it daily so i am trying to create a regimen that will ultimately give me, soft, shiney, strong, thick relaxed hair that can take a bit of abuse - i dont use heat but i do like to style and comb.     so i am looking at cassia and i would appreciate hearing from anyone who is using this strickly for the conditioning properties.  shikakai and other herbs, i would like to hear about as well, as i know that these can also enhance.  please share your cassia and indian herbal regimens and suggestions.


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Bumping...... I have a pack of this sitting in the cabinet waiting to be used!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 24, 2008)

***Subscribing***


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 24, 2008)

What do you want to know? Cassia is very straight forward.  It works just like henna w/o leaving the red. It'll give you conditioning and won't show up on dark hair...tho *it is NOT "neutral"*. It colors  blonde hair vibrantly and it'll show up on greys. It sparkles and shines, so remember this for greys if you leave it on and/or dye release it.

I just did this on my aunt tonight....I mixed a little (1/4 tsp each) of shakakai, bhringraj, brahmi, and fenugreek (ie methi) along w/ 1 tablespoon of tumeric. I did not use amla because alma is astringent and works against the natural relaxing properties of both cassia and henna. It turned out *BEAUTIFULLY*. My aunt is a natural blonde and the color showed beautifully on the grey and the non grey. It gave the same thickening, strengthening, and conditioning properties as henna gives, but w/o the red.

Leave out the tumeric...I used it because my aunt is blonde and we wanted the color, but the other stuff you can add (or not) if you choose. Cassia obovata as a conditioner works beautifully and on the same principal as henna. No acids (ie lemon juice, oj, acv, etc..) are necessary and for dark hair seeking only conditioning, no real dye release time is required. Just mix it w/ warm water and let it set about 1 hr or so...then use as you've read about henna. Longer time if you need more conditioning (2hr+)...less time if you need less (30 mins-1hr).


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 25, 2008)

soonergirl said:


> Bumping...... I have a pack of this sitting in the cabinet waiting to be used!!!


 
I love your avatar. Really cute baby.

So...where did you get your cassia from? I have wanted to try it but all of the places that I have seen about ordering it online are really expensive.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^ If you get it on Ebay, the Indians will get you on the shipping (shipping from India) and the other sellers sell a different species cassia than obovata. Just get it from Catherine over at www.mehandi.com. She's expensive, but cassia (unlike henna) isn't as popular and easy to get where you're certain of the quality and she's US based. You know postage and turnaround time upfront (she's fast). I can't think of anyone else reputable and reasonably priced who sells it other than these two sources, but you might try Henna Sooq...tho she ships from Canada.

Buy some of Catherine's $1 samples of cassia and whatever else you want to try and test it on your "harvested" hair. That's the best way to see if it's for you.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you so much jamaara. i see that with henna there are so many different recipes and ways to use it. but since cassia is mostly used for conditioning i was wondering if there are other powders or oils that can be mixed with this to enhance certain effects.
for example:
i went to my local indian store and found some shikakai and a henna blend with by uttum(ever heard of it?) it's named herbal henna and has henna leaf powder and amla and shikakai. now, since i did not want the color i mixed more of the shikakai powder with that so the paste was probably at least 60% shikakai - added some vatika oil and castor oil and left it on my hair for 2hrs. hmmm. washed it out - jamaara you prob know what i will say next. my hair felt, well errr super clarified? stripped? uhh and dry. porous comes to mind? but not in the worst way, i have experienced way worse. i rinsed once with Trader joes conditioner which actually did a great job of detangling and then i pulled out my beloved ors replenishing added evoo and castor and left it on for a couple of hours(this always works!). it was a little better but my buttery soft hair, that was barely shedding and not breaking had still not returned. still feels very squeaky so last night i slept with aubrey organics honeysuckled rose(with vatika and castor mixed in)
better this morning but still feels, well stripped and squeaky. i am not freaking cuz my hair has been waaaaay worse - and the bit of breakage and shedding that i see is nothing compared to what i have experienced daily prior to finding LHCF(i aught to be shot for even mentioning it honestly). but now i know i can have hair that does not break and barely sheds and that is strong and butterly soft. and now i know that these indian herbs are quite powerful, in the hands of someone that know what they are doing. if i knew what i was doing and used the right herbs, my results could have been stunning so i really want to know more.

now to answer your question: 

i want scalp health - my scalp tends to itch very badly during growth spurts(not when i was natural though) and by the time it is time to touch up it is VERY sore. i would like to heal this, perhaps with ayurvedic herbs? 

and my hair, is very thin and does not have the "snap" - you know when you break a healthy hair, you hear that "pop" - well i have not heard that in many moons. i want it back if i can have it, and now i think it could be possible. given the effect of this treatment yesterday - even though i am not happy with the results, i can see the possiblities. so i guess, sorry for the loooong post - what i want is:
to know how i can use cassia blended with other herbs to best have strong, shiny and healthy hair growing out of a healthy not so sensative scalp. 
how should i work this into my regimen, up til now i have been doing the whole moisture protien balance, - how do these herbs work into that? do i replace my protien treatments with these treatments instead? besides the squeaky squeaky squeaky clean feeling this also felt like a protein treatment.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> thank you so much jamaara. i see that with henna there are so many different recipes and ways to use it. but since cassia is mostly used for conditioning i was wondering if there are other powders or oils that can be mixed with this to enhance certain effects.
> for example:
> i went to my local indian store and found some shikakai and a henna blend with by uttum(ever heard of it?) it's named herbal henna and has henna leaf powder and amla and shikakai. now, since i did not want the color i mixed more of the shikakai powder with that so the paste was probably at least 60% shikakai -



This is a long post w/ several major points, so I'm going to break it up into parts based on those points.

Henna ALWAYS leaves color when it's used, no matter how tiny the amount used in a mix. The main thing henna does is leave color, the conditioning benefit is incidental, but a very nice one. So even w/ that much shikakai erplexed, you got a little color even if it doesn't show up. If you used the whole package and mixed the shikakai in, you got plenty of color! 

I've heard of the Uttam brand, but I've never used it. I don't use the blends because they always seem to have amla in them. Amla works to define and reinforce curls (in hair that's already curly) whereas henna helps gradually relax curls over time. Since I want the gradual relaxing effect (LOL...not like a real chemical relaxer, it simply naturally loosens the curl pattern a bit over time) amla would work against that affect.  I do use amla in other ways, just not in my henna. Amla also has a mild astringent effect when used in powder form, so I prefer it in oil form.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> least 60% shikakai - added some vatika oil and castor oil and left it on my hair for 2hrs. hmmm. washed it out - jamaara you prob know what i will say next. my hair felt, well errr super clarified? stripped? uhh and dry. porous comes to mind? but not in the worst way, i have experienced way worse. i rinsed once with Trader joes conditioner which actually did a great job of detangling and then i pulled out my beloved ors replenishing added evoo and castor and left it on for a couple of hours(this always works!). it was a little better but my buttery soft hair, that was barely shedding and not breaking had still not returned. still feels very squeaky so last night i slept with aubrey organics honeysuckled rose(with vatika and castor mixed in) better this morning but still feels, well stripped and squeaky. i am not freaking cuz my hair has been waaaaay worse - and the bit of breakage and shedding that i see is nothing compared to what i have experienced daily prior to finding LHCF(i aught to be shot for even mentioning it honestly). but now i know i can have hair that does not break and barely sheds and that is strong and butterly soft. and now i know that these indian herbs are quite powerful, in the hands of someone that know what they are doing. if i knew what i was doing and used the right herbs, my results could have been stunning so i really want to know more.



Well you used WAY too much shikakai. Many times this herb is used as a shampoo/conditioner even tho it doesn't foam like aritha (aka soapwort/reetha), so while it conditions it can also strip oils. It's Veda's 2-in-1 product if used a certain way. It can be used to remove the extra oils from your hair and clean it in lieu of a more traditional shampoo. Of course, for African textured hair, oil removal isn't our ultimate goal...it's the opposite, getting moisture. Shikakai in small amounts ...maybe a tablespoon or so at the most...is fine, but ounces of it won't give us the results we seek. 

I'm glad you had something on hand to counteract the "stripping" affect shikakai can give. I have some shikakai bars that I sometimes use as a 1st wash because it strips, but I immediately use a moisturizing shampoo for my 2nd wash, so I get the benefit of the shikakai w/o the downside.

Next time, think in terms of teaspoons and tablespoons, not percentages! LOL  

BTW, did you just use raw powders or did you make a tea of them? I think the tea form might be gentler than the raw powders, so if you didn't do a tea, try that next time.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> now to answer your question:
> 
> i want scalp health - my scalp tends to itch very badly during growth spurts(not when i was natural though) and by the time it is time to touch up it is VERY sore. i would like to heal this, perhaps with ayurvedic herbs?
> 
> ...



Fenugreek (ie methi) is great for the scalp, it also tastes pretty good to as a cooking spice!  A little fenugreek to your Vedic mixes might help you w/ the itching. 

I listed the herbs that I think are great in cassia/henna mixes and which to avoid in those mixes (but use elsewhere). The herbs themselves won't do much wrt protein because they are plants, BUT henna/cassia can have a "proteinlike" effect on hair by strengthening it. Some people prone to protein overload should use henna/cassia carefully...but you obviously aren't someone prone to protein issues. As I said, buy some samples for cassia from Catherine Cartwright-Jones and test it on your hair to see if you like how it feels 1st. 

If you get the strength from the cassia/henna you seek, then I guess you can replace your protein treatments. It all depends on how your hair responds and if that's to your liking. I think you're still going to have to be concerned about the protein-moisture balance, but perhaps cassia can replace a more traditional product for you. Everyone's different.

Since you are relaxed, you're going to have to work your treatments around the relaxer. The week before and week after, lay off the herbs and use plain oil (not Vatika) something like coconut or jojoba. You want to be mindful of interactions between the herbs and the chemicals, both before and after your relaxers, you will be fine methinks.


----------



## gogo (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks OP for starting this thread...i still have several packages of Henna Sooq's cassia (it came really fast, even from Canada) left. I never felt I was using it to it's full conditioning potential and was hesitant to "play" with it after my henna mix experience: it left my natural hair dryer but definitely stronger & tho' i loved the shine i hated the color (thought it would make my dull, ashy brown hair pop instead i got a red/burgundyish tone that's finally inching it's way down my lenght...looking forward to cassia's goodness with no color change (lovin my sandy, summery new growth!) So glad to have jamaraa's input (thanks!)


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I love Cassia!

I love it because it allows me to deep condition for strength - and I don't have to worry about the mess of henna.

I use cassia, hot water, and a bit of amla powder ( a teaspoon) in the mix........ Using my fingers, I plop it on, wrap my hair in plastic and use heat for the 1st hour. I leave it on for quite sometime, and yes, my grays are sparkling gold! 

However - I love how strong my hair becomes with this treatment..... I used cassia before my last set of braids, to make sure that I was not braiding weak hair.


Like with any Henna treatment - a moisturizing Deep Conditioning with heat is a MUST.

I will continue to use cassia as a staple. I use half and freeze what I don't use.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you so much jamaara for your response.  i actually have fenugreek - a big jar of it since i tend to be into indian cooking too(love indian food!).
i used the powders straight - i did not make tea with them.  i have been adding moisturizer to my hair every few hours today - and i upped the glycerin in my aloevera glycerin mix.   so my hair is beginning to feel better.  it was a great learning expereince but i guess i was shocked that the herbs had such an intense effect.  not sure why i was shocked though since i do use herbal remedies for health and such.
oh and the almla - that explains why i got some wave pattern back in my pretty straight newly touched up new growth.  and also why my hair probably looks allot closer to being texlaxed now than it did before this treatment.  oh well.  
my only problem with henna i think is that i do not want to cover my few gray hair.  i only have a few but they are in a visible area so i kinda like them and definately dont want to end up with red or orange strands.  as for the rest of my hair, i dont necessarily want red hair but some version of brown would not bother me.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I love Cassia!
> 
> I love it because it allows me to deep condition for strength - and I don't have to worry about the mess of henna.
> 
> ...



Thank you for saying this Samantha...you've proven that cassia is not colorless or neutral on greys. LOL...I didn't want anyone expecting no color to be surprised by little blondies peaking thru. 

Yup, like henna, but unlike indigo, it can be frozen and reused.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> thank you so much jamaara for your response.  i actually have fenugreek - a big jar of it since i tend to be into indian cooking too(love indian food!).
> i used the powders straight - i did not make tea with them.  i have been adding moisturizer to my hair every few hours today - and i upped the glycerin in my aloevera glycerin mix.   so my hair is beginning to feel better.  it was a great learning expereince but i guess i was shocked that the herbs had such an intense effect.  not sure why i was shocked though since i do use herbal remedies for health and such.
> oh and the almla - that explains why i got some wave pattern back in my pretty straight newly touched up new growth.  and also why my hair probably looks allot closer to being texlaxed now than it did before this treatment.  oh well.
> my only problem with henna i think is that i do not want to cover my few gray hair.  i only have a few but they are in a visible area so i kinda like them and definately dont want to end up with red or orange strands.  as for the rest of my hair, i dont necessarily want red hair but some version of brown would not bother me.



Well since you already have fenugreek, use it and you'll be happy. 1/4 tsp and you're straight. LOL...it'll knock that dandruff right out.

Yup, the amla gave your natural curl more OOPMH...so if you like it, keep w/ it, if not just use it in oil form. It's good stuff, but some people might not want the curl being reinforced. If you do, use it.

A tea will simply give you all the goodness w/o the hassle. Cheesecloth, the little empty tea bags at health food stores, or one of those old fashioned loose tea strainers will do the trick.

Cassia is your baby then...you're greybies will sparkle and look extra cute. Go for it, I say. LOL....you could get a sample and make sure you add a grey or two to the mix, see if you like the affect on the grey.

Veda is strong stuff and works well if used properly. LOL..it WORKS and has 4,000 years of use/knowledge w/ it. Who'd do something for 4 millennia if it didn't work?


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Veda is strong stuff and works well if used properly. LOL..it WORKS and has 4,000 years of use/knowledge w/ it. Who'd do something for 4 millennia if it didn't work?


this is so true!  
Jamaara thank you so much!!!
ok i am about to order 
here is what i will get:
1)cassia 
2)  amla oil( i looked at the oil that they sell in the indian market but i was not sure about all of the ingredients - should've written them down) so i think i will buy the one from hennasooq

anything else i should get since i am placing the order?  


the fenugreek i have is the granules -should i get a powder? or maybe i can stick those in my vitamix and powder them?

once i get this - when it is time to treat - hopefully by then my hair will feel closer to my new normal.

i will mix:
cassia
EVOO
Castor oil
a little conditioner?
fenugreek
what do you think - does this sound good?  no more experimentation for me!


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

hey wait a minute,
i was at the indian store earlier and i can get amla for $2.00 - can i take this and infuse my own amla oil?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Well since you already have fenugreek, use it and you'll be happy. 1/4 tsp and you're straight. LOL...it'll knock that dandruff right out.
> 
> Yup, the amla gave your natural curl more OOPMH...so if you like it, keep w/ it, if not just use it in oil form. It's good stuff, but some people might not want the curl being reinforced. If you do, use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> this is so true!
> Jamaara thank you so much!!!
> ok i am about to order
> here is what i will get:
> ...



Yup, you can infuse the powders to make an oil...but you can just buy it too!   The fenugreek I use is powdered form, for cooking and veda. When you say "granules", do you mean the whole herb/seeds? If you mean whole herb, just grind it into powder.

Conditioner is a nice addition because it will keep it all moist, condition, and make it much easier to rinse out. EVOO and castor oil is no problem being that you don't want color, but how 'bout coconut? LOL...it's smell better and that matters as you'll find!

Many premade amla oils (Dabur's and Henna Sooq's) have mineral oil in them. It won't kill you, but if you don't want it, just infuse your own in some coconut, sesame, or jojoba oil. If you don't mind the mineral oil, Dabur's is cheaper $$$wise.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> jamaraa said:
> 
> 
> > Well since you already have fenugreek, use it and you'll be happy. 1/4 tsp and you're straight. LOL...it'll knock that dandruff right out.
> ...


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks jamaara!
i am placing my order right now!  i will let you know once i have done this!


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

oh one more thing!  how long should i leave the mixture in?  should i use heat?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you're going for conditioning and not color, 30 min- 1hr is good. If you choose to use some heat, just mix it up and use the cassia after letting it sit about 30 mins or so.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

you mean let the cassia sit for about 30 minutes in a bowl after i mix it and before i put it in my hair if i am going to use heat?
i cant wait to get this!   my hair is feeling much better now, i will sleep in the trader joes conditioner tonight and hopefully i will be back to my buttery feeling hair!
 isnt there another powder that is suppose to be very moisturizing to the hair?  i cant remember where i read about it now. should've written it down.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, let it sit in a NON METAL bowl (mixed w/ NON METAL utensils) for about 30 mins-1 hr....ya know, just let the conditioning goodness come out, but not fully dye released. 

The powders I named are all quite good, but you might be thinking of *hibiscus leaf powder*.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks jamaara! 
will do!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Was that the correct powder...hibiscus?


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

no the name either started with an "m" or a "b" and it had a long name it was not as short as brahmi.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

bhringraj or "mahabhringraj" (same thing)? I mentioned that earlier, if so.


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> no the name either started with an "m" or a "b" and it had a long name it was not as short as brahmi.


 
Was it Mahabhringaraj?

*Mahabhringaraj *is a kind of hair oil which has been supposed to perhaps purport or to induce sound sleep. It conforms to the Ayurveda system of Indian medicine. Practitioners claim it can also treat dandruff, hair loss and greying of hair, and has an added benefit of a sound sleep that comes after the complete relaxation from the strained muscles. 

*Bhringraj* is an ancient remedy for hair loss, premature graying, skin allergies, and devitalized skin and hair. Use Bhringraj powder in combination with amla, shikakai, and neem powders for an herbal hair rinse, or make a coconut oil infusion with these herbs to use as a conditioning oil treatment. Bhringraj powder can also be added to Ayurvedic soaps, facials, body wraps, and washbags. (quoted from FNWL website)


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^It works too! It's the same herb tho...the 'maha' only means 'king' because bhringraj is known as 'the king of hair' in their herbal system.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

yup i think it was one of these!  i saw the Mahabhringaraj at the indian store today.  anyone ever use it - i could really use a sound sleep along with hair benefits!  but then, i maybe should actually go to bed instead of surfing LHCF all night right?  ha!  
which one of these is the most moisturizing.  the mahabhrigaraj is a mix of herbs right?


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

oh you mean these are both the same herb?  is this gotu kola?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

mahabhringraj and maka=bhringraj (just another name...no different or compounded herbs) However, the word mahabrhringaj is usually associated w/ an oil (usually in a sesame base) and w/ compounded herbs. The main herbal ingredient is bhringraj. The herb works fine in any format...oil or powder. What you choose to buy is up to you, you'll get the benefits.

gotu kola=brahmi

amalaki=amla

They use different names for the herbs in different parts of India, but the herbs are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

oh ok - i see
now how should i use this? as a co - wash?
i was thinking, i am sitting here with trader joes conditioner on my head for the night, and it is mostly made up of natural ingredients, however, it has a few parabens in it.  how great would it be to have an herbal paste that promotes hair growth and maybe even a good nights sleep, and that would condition and moisturize my hair that i could sleep in from time to time.  is that asking too much?   is it possible with any of these herbs?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a mahabhringraj oil w/ the ingredients listed: http://tinyurl.com/5l9tht

If you'll notice, bhringraj is the very 1st ingredient and til (ie sesame oil) is #2. If you want to use the herb in the way you describe, an oil might be your best bet. Sleeping in a paste of this stuff will be messy.

Yes, the "head" herbs, esp brahmi and bhringraj are used to induce sleep and to help your concentration. People usually take gotu kola pills to keep the mind sharp and for other things. Almost all of this vedic stuff is used both internally and externally for far more than hair care/growth.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

yup  i saw this at the indian store today! you know i am becoming motivated to infuse myself some oil for sleeping a night or two a week.   i am reading sareca's thread on infusing oils now and think i will run out tomorrow and buy a small slow cooker. 
so:
brahmi
bhringraj(is there another name for this too?)
should i put hibiscus petals as well?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

Why use a slow cooker? THE SUN is free and works more efficiently, lol...it's August! Just put the herbs and oil in a jar and set it outside for a few hot days. Shake it every so often...then bring it in and let the herbs settle to the bottom, carefully pour into whatever your normal container you choose and go for it. Covering it w/ sand will help it trap heat, but you don't absolutely need sand.

In winter, simply use the oven on low. You put your jar w/ herbs and oil in a water bath in a roaster and turn on low heat for a few hours. Your water should cover the outside of the jar halfway. Whatever you do, no stove. Oil  burns...ouch city.

Maka is another name for bhringraj. You can put in whatever you want..oils or herbs, just consider what they do and what you want from it. I'd stick for simple and go for the herbs you've chosen, tho shikakai is a nice addition.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

jamaara you are a genius!!  i will let you know how this goes!   the idea of putting something into my hair that is also good for the rest of me is greatly appealing to me.  i really feel that this is right up my alley!  cant wait to get started!!  i will let you know how this goes!!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL...not a genius, just extremely  practical. Her method is good in theory...getting the stuff in the cooker is a snap, but what of getting it out? The ceramic removable part of a crock pot is incredibly heavy, so getting the oil into another container is going to be a problem. You're going to have alot of wasting of your product thru spillage. Then you have a dangerous problem w/ spilled oil and heavy crockery. If the oil and crockery are still hot...ouch city.

If you infuse in the container you plan to store the majority of oils, all you have to do is pour some out or not depending on your preferences. No need to deal w/  hot oil OR heavy ceramics which can fall and break.

You can choose to strain your oils or not, depending on how finely they are ground and if you like a bit of "sludge" in your oils. I do, I just swirl the bottle I use it from to mix well.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks jamaara,
i'll be going to the indian store today!


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

ok i just came back from the indian store:
i found brahmi, and maka(bringraj) powder and the mahabhringraj oil(found the oil in the first store - then found the powder in the 2nd store i tried)
i also bought a big bottle of parachute coconut oil - and then i stopped in walmart and saw a 2qt crock pot for $1 - could not pass that up so i took that too!!  
so i am about to put together my first batch of oil - i also bought amla so that i can make my own amla oil(in coconut oil?) - i'll do this tomorrow.  
while there i also picked for later use:
aritha and neem.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^Are you planning to make artiha into an oil? As for neem oil, LOL, just use it in thr powder form...*TRUST ME* on this one! It stinks to high heaven in any form, but esp. oil.

Yeah, you can make your amla in a coconut oil base. I'd add a little bit of another oil to prevent "freezing" tho because pure coconut oil turns solid when it's below 78F or so. Just add a little olive oil, castor, etc...whatever you have around to your infusion. That should stop it from freezing up on  ya, at least fully.

You bought bhringraj and mahabringraj oil? What do you plan on doing w/ the powder form?


----------



## naturalgurl (Aug 26, 2008)

I learned about cassia AFTER I bought a years supply of henna and indigo. I'm like the OP who just wants it for it's strengthening and thickening properties. Not for the color. After I've used up my henna and indigo, I'm going to start using cassia.

ETA~ I don't want red hair or highlights, thus the indigo. Some say henna won't dye dark hair but others say, yes it does. Red hightlights. Either way, I want all black hair...


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^If you want all black hair, you're going to have to keep using indigo w/ your cassia. Cassia will leave blonde hair on greys, so don't forget that.

Henna leaves color on every color hair everytime it's used, as does cassia, but both won't show as much as on light hair. When you get in the sun or you have greys, that's when the color shows.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> ^^^Are you planning to make artiha into an oil? As for neem oil, LOL, just use it in thr powder form...*TRUST ME* on this one! It stinks to high heaven in any form, but esp. oil.
> 
> Yeah, you can make your amla in a coconut oil base. I'd add a little bit of another oil to prevent "freezing" tho because pure coconut oil turns solid when it's below 78F or so. Just add a little olive oil, castor, etc...whatever you have around to your infusion. That should stop it from freezing up on ya, at least fully.
> 
> You bought bhringraj and mahabringraj oil? What do you plan on doing w/ the powder form?


i thought i would try the aritha as a shampoo one of these days.  isnt that the one that soaps up?  is there a use for aritha as an oil? what would it be good for?  LOL  i'll stay away from the neem oil  i basically just bought it to use for it's antiseptic properties if the occasion presented itself.  you know with kids in the house you never know.  plus i noticed they make toothpaste out of it, so i was wondering about that too.  
i added castor and olive  oil to the mixure.  the mixture is really dark - did i add too much powder? i added about a table spoon of each herb.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

naturalgurl - i love your bun!!!


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

angel doll and samanthajones - you both have such beautiful hair!!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

You can use neem in whatever way you choose, just stick to the powder! LOL....you'll be happy you did.

Yes, aritha foams, but based on what you said, I thought you were going to infuse it. Just used it in powder form. A "tea" is the way to go. Just do it in a container of some size since it's your shampoo.

[email protected] "too much powder" to an oil!! You can't have too much powder as far as I'm concerned. Remember I use the "sludge" too.  I usually like 2-1 ratio for a single oil. Say 2 oz oil- 1 oz herb.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

great!!!  cant wait to try this out!!! oh can i use this on dd - she is 8
on her swimming days i usually put conditioner in her hair for her to sleep with since she does not like getting her hair washed, she washes it out in the show the next morning.  would this be too strong for her - ayurvedically speaking?  if thats a word.  LOL


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

Nah, people use veda on babies. Reetha on an 8 year old or vedic oils should be no problem at all. Go to the www.Indusladies.com forums and see how they use things on kids.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 26, 2008)

oh great!  thanks for the link! off to do some reading!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 26, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> hey wait a minute,
> i was at the indian store earlier and i can get amla for $2.00 - can i take this and infuse my own amla oil?


 
That's what I do... I never buy amla oil.
For what?


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 27, 2008)

ok guys!
i washed the oil out of my hair this morning, then decided to be a little bit daring(again) and did a quick rinse of amla and maka - mixed in a lose liquidy mix, just basically poured it over my head let is stay for about a minute then wahed it out with trader joes conditioner and rinsed well, pulled out my beloved ors repleneshing, left that in for about an hour or so while i did house work, and..... butter - nice and soft and strong, beautiifully balanced hair. i have it now in a braid out pony tail, and the pony tail is swanging, with lots of body and my hair looks thick and shiny!!! all this and i have not gotten the cassia yet guys! i am loving this ayurveda hair care, this is soooo up my alley!!  Thank you Jamaara!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Cherokia*...I'm glad your hair is starting to get back where you wanted it to be. The cassia, if you choose, will just put it back over the top to health....but continuing what your hair likes is the key no matter. Congrats.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks jamaara,
my hair is def liking this!


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 27, 2008)

hey samantha!
so you were at the convention eh? looks like it was pretty exciting there!!! is that joe biden you guys are standing with?

edited to say:
duh - it's Tom Brokaw and i should actually READ what you have written next to the picture!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 28, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I love your avatar. Really cute baby.
> 
> So...where did you get your cassia from? I have wanted to try it but all of the places that I have seen about ordering it online are really expensive.


****
Thanks girl, I got mine from www.mehandi.com as well!!


----------



## Anna9764 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok Jamaraa, 
I made it, lots of great tips...Thanx Anna


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 9, 2008)

ok - my cassia FINALLY came!!! i thought it never would!!! and i finally applied it this sunday!!! i am in love!!! Jamaara thank you so much for your guidance!! this is some wonderful stuff!!!  i also added the fenugreek like you said, i did not expect the slip that it had.  is fenugreek sometimes used as conditioner as well?  i was a bit lazy to make the powder(reciculous since i just had to throw the seeds in the blender), so i made a tea, let it steep overnight and then blended the tea and ended up with a cream.  spooned a few spoon fulls of that fenugreek cream into my cassia mix with conditioner and brahmi and maka(just a little)  and my hair is a dream.  it washed out soft and shiny.  didnt even feel like i needed to condition it but i did it anyway, just in case - left the conditioner in for a few hours and rinsed.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 9, 2008)

oh and i prepood with my oil conconction that i think we talked about also earlier in this thread.   left it in overnight and then shampooed with a mild shampoo before putting this on air dried hair - only air dried because i had to run out to the store before i put the cassia in.  i left the cassia in for 2hrs(forgot to set the timer for 1hr)


----------



## vkb247 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use a glass jar to infuse my oil. I had a jar of Spectrum Coconut Oil that I wanted to use for oil rinsing so I warmed up some water in a pot and placed the jar in it. When the coconut oil liquified I added sesame oil, avocado oil, and some fresh rosemary branches. I warmed it over low heat until the oil inside was warm ( I have a gas stove and I left the lid on the bottle unless checking the temperature) and then I removed the glass from the pot and put it in the windowsill to soak in the sun for a few days (only because I wasn't planning on using it right away) I just removed the rosemary before using it. It took away the red color that I got from relaxing. I put some more rosemary in the water in the pot and steep that on a low heat then let it sit until it cools and I use that tea in other mixes.

I am going to do this today and mix the tea in some "neutral henna" I got from Mountain Rose Herbs. I don't have fenugreek so I will mix in some pure aloe vera gel for slip, and a little neem oil. I will rinse it out and follow it with my rosemary infused oil. Oil rinses are the key to proper moisture balance for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 18, 2008)

hi, all 

i'm avid about getting my hair thick *and* long again, so i am subscribing to this thread.  

i purchased cassia and indigo from kt botanicals...they seem legit with the right forms of the herbs at a great price, so they should come in next week, i think Ike is no longer hindering shipments, i got a ton of my orders in yesterday and today yippee!

my hair has looked like yours, cherokia, in the past, i had mad damage and breakage, but i was also a victim of alopecia.  i am transitioning 9 mos and my hair is coming along nicely.  it is currently bsl, but not as thick as i'd like.  to look at me from the front is grand, just don't check me from the back ...i'm using growth aids on my nape and the mid section of my hair where i had a lot of breakage.

i've been using henna with amla, brahmi and maka mixed with elasta qp con and cnut oil and amla oil as a dc, and yes my curly hair looks gawjus but i'd like it more relaxed for my straight styles, so i may part with my precious amla for a while...i love it curly in ponies, but not so much for other styles.  i must say that i can see and feel my hair thickening and i've only been doing this ayurvedic thing for about 3 mos.  

thanks jamaara for your tips!  sareca, justkiya and aggie, too!

i'm looking forward to great results and am hoping my hair will look like angeldolls by december....

let's keep in touch and share our reggies and progress...


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 19, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hi, all
> 
> i'm looking forward to great results and am hoping my hair will look like *angeldolls* by december....
> 
> let's keep in touch and share our reggies and progress...



Thank you!!! You made my day . I pray that you have great results with Ayurveda. I love it and the products are working wonders on my hair. I will use Ayurveda for life.

Good luck and happy hair growing.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 19, 2008)

well, ladies (i'm not using caps bcs my keyboard is wet)  i went to salon for a flatiron...and...
i got 3 inches cut!!! no i didn't expect it, but it did make my hair look and feel better....i still have a couple of broken hairs, can't find where they are coming from, but my hair feels great...not as silky as usual, but straight nonetheless...i'm an ayurvedie for life!

thanks for the blessings, angeldoll, i pray the same for you, too!


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> I use a glass jar to infuse my oil. I had a jar of Spectrum Coconut Oil that I wanted to use for oil rinsing so I warmed up some water in a pot and placed the jar in it. When the coconut oil liquified I added sesame oil, avocado oil, and some fresh rosemary branches. I warmed it over low heat until the oil inside was warm ( I have a gas stove and I left the lid on the bottle unless checking the temperature) and then I removed the glass from the pot and put it in the windowsill to soak in the sun for a few days (only because I wasn't planning on using it right away) I just removed the rosemary before using it. It took away the red color that I got from relaxing. I put some more rosemary in the water in the pot and steep that on a low heat then let it sit until it cools and I use that tea in other mixes.
> 
> I am going to do this today and mix the tea in some "neutral henna" I got from Mountain Rose Herbs. I don't have fenugreek so I will mix in some pure aloe vera gel for slip, and a little neem oil. I will rinse it out and follow it with my rosemary infused oil. Oil rinses are the key to proper moisture balance for me.


 
how was the neautral henna?  is it cassia?  
i will try the rosemary with coconut.  tried it with other oils and i did not like it.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hi, all
> 
> i'm avid about getting my hair thick *and* long again, so i am subscribing to this thread.
> 
> ...


bronzed,
 i cant wait to see what my hair looks like in 3mths. i do think i feel a difference in strength and thickness.   i just look at angeldolls and sigh.  
today - i am doing another cassia treatment, but this time i did the fenugreek a bit differently.  i made a tea of it, let it steep for a bit, then heated it again, and pours the water into a mix of cassia, maka, brahmi,castor oil. trader joes conditioner and ors replenishing and  then let it sit for about an hour.  then slathered it in.  i'm shocked at how differently the paste feels.  curious to see the difference one it washed out.  still wondering how to work protein into this though.  i will report back on how this feels once washed out.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> well, ladies (i'm not using caps bcs my keyboard is wet) i went to salon for a flatiron...and...
> i got 3 inches cut!!! no i didn't expect it, but it did make my hair look and feel better....i still have a couple of broken hairs, can't find where they are coming from, but my hair feels great...not as silky as usual, but straight nonetheless...i'm an ayurvedie for life!
> 
> thanks for the blessings, angeldoll, i pray the same for you, too!


so you gave into the temptation eh?
i holding myself back from the scissors i got say.  dont you love it how, stylist take a bit more than they say they will?  i bet your hair grows beautifully now though!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 21, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> so you gave into the temptation eh?
> i holding myself back from the scissors i got say. dont you love it how, stylist take a bit more than they say they will? i bet your hair grows beautifully now though!


 
thanks Cherokia-Rose, they always, always do!  then they make you feel badly when you jump up and ask how much are you cutting?  like i'm just supposed to trust them with scissors in my hair...i've lived too long for that!  

i am optimistic my hair will grow really well, now...no thin ends to get tangled and such..i joined the hide your hair challenge, so i'm trying to come up with some low maintenance styles to get me through so i don't destroy the progress of 3 inches cut to get healthy ends, ya know?

i think with the cassia, it serves as a type of protein, so i don't think you'll need to add protein right away...just watch and see if your hair feels stronger before you add additional protein...protein overload has set me back in the past and i'd hate for it to happen to you.  the same goes for henna, it acts as a protein treatment.  maybe some of the other ladies who are more experienced can chime in here.

i know you'll find your right mix...and you will be amazed!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hi, all
> 
> i'm avid about getting my hair thick *and* long again, so i am subscribing to this thread.
> 
> ...


 
You're quite welcomed Bl~ss~dBr*nzeB*mbsh~ll.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you!!! You made my day . I pray that you have great results with Ayurveda. I love it and the products are working wonders on my hair. I will use Ayurveda for life.
> 
> Good luck and happy hair growing.


 
My my my AngelDoll, your hair sure is your crowning glory and growing like weed. Congrats honey on your successful progress so far and keep it up.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> thanks Cherokia-Rose, they always, always do! then they make you feel badly when you jump up and ask how much are you cutting? like i'm just supposed to trust them with scissors in my hair...i've lived too long for that!
> 
> !


 
thats exactly what they do.   thanks bronzed


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

aggie,
i just looked at your fokti!  wow!  i think i could spend the rest of the evening in there.  i have to try that fenugreek tea rinse.  i have some left over from my cassia treatment today.  think i will do it before my next co wash!!


----------



## selly707 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, ladies, I'm a newbie so I'm gonna need you guys to help me out on this one :notworthy. I've been lurking around  old threads on henna and cassia and I wanna give it a try because of the benefits. Based on my research  and my hair needs, I think I know what I want to add to my henna mix. But reading through this thread I noticed that some people add alma to their henna (I'm a lil confused as to whether this is done with an oil or powder) which enhances the curl some which I'm interested in . Could anyone tell me a lil more about that process? Do you have to use the oil or the powder for this effect?

Also, I have jet black hair... cassia won't change the color of jet black hair will it?


----------



## selly707 (Sep 24, 2008)

Subscribing


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> aggie,
> i just looked at your fokti! wow! i think i could spend the rest of the evening in there. i have to try that fenugreek tea rinse. i have some left over from my cassia treatment today. think i will do it before my next co wash!!


 
Hi Cherokia-Rose, I'm sorry that I'm just responding to this, I totally missed this post and I am so sorry honey but thank you for the compliment on the fotki. I have been working pretty hard trying to keep it up to date. I think it's time to take my September update pic now come to think about it, but I'll do do that at the end of the month after I take down these cornrows. 

Yeah that fenugreek tea rinse is really really great and adds sooooo much slip, it's amazing. I am using it as my base for quite a bit of my ayurveda mixes, even my henna mixes now and as a final rinse for that extra slip. My henna mixes goes on a whole lot smoother now and my hair overall tirns out pretty soft and strong all at the same time. It's a keeper for me for sure. 

You have a wonderful and blesed day.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

selly707 said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm a newbie so I'm gonna need you guys to help me out on this one :notworthy. I've been lurking around  old threads on henna and cassia and I wanna give it a try because of the benefits. Based on my research  and my hair needs, I think I know what I want to add to my henna mix. But reading through this thread I noticed that some people add alma to their henna (I'm a lil confused as to whether this is done with an oil or powder) which enhances the curl some which I'm interested in . Could anyone tell me a lil more about that process? Do you have to use the oil or the powder for this effect?
> 
> Also, I have jet black hair... cassia won't change the color of jet black hair will it?


 
Hi selly707, I think you might want to send jamaraa a pm with this question. She has a lot of experience in the use of cassia and she's the only one I can think of that may be able to offer you an accurate response on this, okay?

God bless.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 26, 2008)

okay, urgent, 
is cassia obovata and senna auriculata the same...?? i ordered from kt botanticals, it reads henna neutral powder, online it says it is the same as cassia, but i want to make sure.... i need to dc my hair in 15 minutes and i want to use this now....can someone get back to me stat!?


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

Bronzed,
one of the more knowledgable ladies here would be better to reply, but i do think i remember reading that another name for cassia was senna but please wait for one of their responses.   
found this online:


> Noun 1. Senna auriculata - evergreen Indian shrub with vivid yellow flowers whose bark is used in tanning; sometimes placed in genus Cassia
> avaram, Cassia auriculata, tanner's cassia
> senna - any of various plants of the genus Senna having pinnately compound leaves and showy usually yellow flowers; many are used medicinally


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Cherokia-Rose, I'm sorry that I'm just responding to this, I totally missed this post and I am so sorry honey but thank you for the compliment on the fotki. I have been working pretty hard trying to keep it up to date. I think it's time to take my September update pic now come to think about it, but I'll do do that at the end of the month after I take down these cornrows.
> 
> Yeah that fenugreek tea rinse is really really great and adds sooooo much slip, it's amazing. I am using it as my base for quite a bit of my ayurveda mixes, even my henna mixes now and as a final rinse for that extra slip. My henna mixes goes on a whole lot smoother now and my hair overall tirns out pretty soft and strong all at the same time. It's a keeper for me for sure.
> 
> You have a wonderful and blesed day.


 
Aggie, 
you are so right about the fenugreek mixing wonderfully with these mixes.  it's a definate staple of mine!  cant wait to see your sept update!


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

> (I'm a lil confused as to whether this is done with an oil or powder) which enhances the curl some which I'm interested in . Could anyone tell me a lil more about that process? Do you have to use the oil or the powder for this effect?


i would be interested in the anwer to this as well.  i made some amla oil and i do think i see more curl pattern when i use it, my hair looks thicker and way closer to texlaxed, less so than with the powder, but i do believe that i noticed a difference and now use my multi herb mix for prepoos and not the amla oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i would be interested in the anwer to this as well. i made some amla oil and i do think i see more curl pattern when i use it, my hair looks thicker and way closer to texlaxed, less so than with the powder, but i do believe that i noticed a difference and now use my multi herb mix for prepoos and not the amla oil.


 

my curls pop when i use amla as a powder in my pastes or when i use it as an ingredient in my tea rinses...your curls will be more defined, my curls have definitely become more pronounced.  i don't feel that the oil produces the same curling effect as the powder.  i use the oil almost daily.  HTH!


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> My my my AngelDoll, your hair sure is your crowning glory and growing like weed. Congrats honey on your successful progress so far and keep it up.



Thanks Aggie, I give you part credit for my success with ayurveda (I can't mention everyone who helped and encouraged me, for fear that I may leave someone out). You did an awesome job in your fotki with recipes and instructions.

I wish you continued success!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 25, 2009)

B U M P I N G....I would like to buy this before I begin my "Buy Nothing Challenge". Anyone would like to add pointers or tips to a first timer?


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 28, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 28, 2009)

This is such a Great thread...............


----------



## Urban (Jan 28, 2009)

I love cassia. I've done one treatment and could feel the difference as I was starting to rinse off the paste. My hair felt thicker right away. And after my hair tried, it became so shiny! 

On a lot of boards I'd read that your hair can feel a bit dry/ rough afterwards. I definately experienced this, but it wares off after cple of days. A moisturizing treatment afterwards helps some, but not completely. Just thought I'd put that out there for those who might like to know.

Cassia is well worth it. I'll be doing them regularly when I'm out of braids. I'm considering doing cassia tea rinses while in braids. Been doing shikakai and amla tea rinses, they're working really well for me ...Anyone ever done a cassia tea rinse?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2009)

Urban said:


> I love cassia. I've done one treatment and could feel the difference as I was starting to rinse off the paste. My hair felt thicker right away. And after my hair tried, it became so shiny!
> 
> *On a lot of boards I'd read that your hair can feel a bit dry/ rough afterwards. I definately experienced this, but it wares off after cple of days. A moisturizing treatment afterwards helps some, but not completely. Just thought I'd put that out there for those who might like to know.*
> 
> Cassia is well worth it. I'll be doing them regularly when I'm out of braids. I'm considering doing cassia tea rinses while in braids. Been doing shikakai and amla tea rinses, they're working really well for me ...Anyone ever done a cassia tea rinse?


 
Thanks for this post.  I don't experience the dry/roughness with my hair at all after using it...maybe because I use my shampoo bar afterwards instead of just a conditioner....then, I use a moisturizing conditioner and deep condition.  Hair is lush, moist and soft...always.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for this post. I don't experience the dry/roughness with my hair at all after using it...maybe because I use my shampoo bar afterwards instead of just a conditioner....then, I use a moisturizing conditioner and deep condition. Hair is lush, moist and soft...always.


 
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice & Wavy.  I MISS YOU SWEETIE!!! WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## Urban (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for this post.  I don't experience the dry/roughness with my hair at all after using it...maybe because I use my shampoo bar afterwards instead of just a conditioner....then, I use a moisturizing conditioner and deep condition.  Hair is lush, moist and soft...always.



Hmm... maybe that's the difference... I didn't use any short of shampoo or shampoo bar afterwards ... just cholesterol with heat. I'll definitely try shampooing next time.


----------



## mkd (Apr 7, 2009)

Bumping!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 7, 2009)

did a cassia paste last week, it was awesome!  My hair was tangle-free and practically relaxed.  I'd like to do this at least every other week....


----------



## mkd (Apr 7, 2009)

I have light brown color and highlights.  Does anyone know if cassia will change the color?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great thread.  I'm thinking of adding cassia to my regimen.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 9, 2009)

Good Evening Ladies,

My 2 year supply of henna is winding down and I'd like to give cassia a try. I also use indigo. 

Can I mix cassia & indigo 50/50 to color my hair black and condition simultaneously *or* do I have to use the 2 step process, 1st cassia then indigo.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2009)

KLomax said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> My 2 year supply of henna is winding down and I'd like to give cassia a try. I also use indigo.
> 
> Can I mix cassia & indigo 50/50 to color my hair black and condition simultaneously *or* do I have to use the 2 step process, 1st cassia then indigo.




You've asked the same question I've asked and I haven't got an answer.  I am going to ask Khadija Carroll (Henna Sooq) or go to the Mehandi.com site blogs to find out.


----------



## Sonye93 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, umm would it work if I were to:

1. Pre-poo with garlic oil?
2. Apply cassia over the pre-poo then leave it on overnight (6-8 hours)?

I kinda need a reply soon because I'm planning on doing it tonight. TIA!!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 3, 2009)

posting to subscribe and read later


----------



## txnatural409 (Sep 29, 2009)

I would like to try cassia for the first time whenever I take down my kinky twists at the end of the year. Anyone have any tips/recipes on how they mix together their cassia?


----------



## mkd (Sep 29, 2009)

I just mix mine with water and a little olive oil.   I have had good results although I am getting color with it.  I don't love that but it definately makes my hair stronger and more shiny.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

january noir said:


> You've asked the same question I've asked and I haven't got an answer. I am going to ask Khadija Carroll (Henna Sooq) or go to the Mehandi.com site blogs to find out.


 
Hey gurl...hair looking groovy! I think this would work exactly the same as doing a cassia/henna mix or a henna/katam to get more toned down colors. It seems to work on the same principal as a henndigo, so why not a two step using cassia instead on henna as a base for indigo? It's as close as a strand test. 

If anyone strand tests this, please post results!


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

pinkundi3z said:


> I would like to try cassia for the first time whenever I take down my kinky twists at the end of the year. Anyone have any tips/recipes on how they mix together their cassia?


 
I treat it EXCATLY as I treat henna. I simply use a cheapo condish (I'm partical to Suave Naturals, but I like Vo5s too) and warm water to mix it to a consistency I like (I go more runny initially because the henna "swells") and let it dye release overnight. The resulting texture is looser than more people do, but I find it saves powder and time in application. 

I go as simple in my mixes as poss and I love the results. Cassia+ water+ cheapo condish+ time= all you need for a nice mixture that rinses easily.  The condish doesn't effect the dye uptake from my experience and you'll need far less work and additional condish to get the grit out.


----------



## txnatural409 (Sep 29, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I treat it EXCATLY as I treat henna. I simply use a cheapo condish (I'm partical to Suave Naturals, but I like Vo5s too) and warm water to mix it to a consistency I like (I go more runny initially because the henna "swells") and let it dye release overnight. The resulting texture is looser than more people do, but I find it saves powder and time in application.
> 
> I go as simple in my mixes as poss and I love the results. Cassia+ water+ cheapo condish+ time= all you need for a nice mixture that rinses easily.  The condish doesn't effect the dye uptake from my experience and you'll need far less work and additional condish to get the grit out.



By dye release, you mean you let the mixture sit in the bowl overnight? I'm confused.  Also, how long do you leave it on?


----------



## txnatural409 (Sep 29, 2009)

mkd said:


> I just mix mine with water and a little olive oil.   I have had good results although I am getting color with it.  I don't love that but it definately makes my hair stronger and more shiny.



What kind of color are you getting? I have black hair and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

pinkundi3z said:


> By dye release, you mean you let the mixture sit in the bowl overnight? I'm confused.  Also, how long do you leave it on?


 
Like w/ henna, cassia has dye content that's released by soaking over a period of time. If you wish to use cassia as only a conditioning agent, then you can use it almost immediately after mixing it like you would w/ indigo. If you want it to impart color, you'd let it sit overnight to "develop" in the same way henna does. If you have dark hair w/ no greys, the cassia color deposit won't be so visible, but if you have greys it will make them a sparkly blonde while leaving your dark hair not visibly covered. 

As I said, I treat it just like henna.

Oh, I forgot....I use it on my aunt's hair, not my own tho I make the mix. I put it on for about 1.5 hr for conditioning and a bit of color for her. If you want it for conditioning only, maybe 45 mins-1 hr will be enough.


----------



## txnatural409 (Sep 29, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Like w/ henna, cassia has dye content that's released by soaking over a period of time. If you wish to use cassia as only a conditioning agent, then you can use it almost immediately after mixing it like you would w/ indigo. If you want it to impart color, you'd let it sit overnight to "develop" in the same way henna does. If you have dark hair w/ no greys, the cassia color deposit won't be so visible, but if you have greys it will make them a sparkly blonde while leaving your dark hair not visibly covered.
> 
> As I said, I treat it just like henna.
> 
> Oh, I forgot....I use it on my aunt's hair, not my own tho I make the mix. I put it on for about 1.5 hr for conditioning and a bit of color for her. If you want it for conditioning only, maybe 45 mins-1 hr will be enough.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't wait until I rinse my cassia out! Hopefully I get good results. It's my first time using it. I mixed it with brahmi powder, sage powder, and hibiscus tea.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^How did it turn out?Do you still use it?

This is an awesome thread! i look forward to using Cassia in the new year!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 2, 2009)

subscribing......


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 2, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 7, 2009)

Yay!!! My cassia came in today! I can't wait til Sun. to try it!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2009)

OH how did I miss this thread!!!

Did someone want to ask me something?  I'm still ALIVE !!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

MEMEME!!!Lol. Can I use amla powder and olive oil with this? How much do I use and how long do I leave it in?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 8, 2009)

I just did a cassia mix last Saturday and my hair LOVES me!!!!!  I mixed cassia, GVP Humectress and a smidge of GVP K-Pak, amla, brahmi, hibiscus and maka powders (1 tsp. each), and some coconut oil.  I applied to clarified hair with my old relaxer brush, processed for 30 minutes with heat and 2 hours without--too lazy to rinse --and then rinsed well and cowashed to get fine particles out.  My hair was so thick and shiny when I was done .  I don't do it as regularly as I would like, but I'm definitely going to start incorporating it more.  I like to give myself clear glazes to make my hair pop, and this did the same thing!

BTW, I'm a 4a natural, for whatever that may mean .


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> MEMEME!!!Lol. Can I use amla powder and olive oil with this? How much do I use and how long do I leave it in?


 

HEY HEY! 

Yes you can use cassia obovata, amla powder and olive oil all is one recipe. Go for it! As for how much I need you to tell me your hair length and thickness.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

^^My hair is CBL,thin and fine.Thank you for helping me!


----------



## Avia62 (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic Thread Ladies!!!!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 20, 2009)

OK, I'm doing my first cassia treatment today and I'm really excited.  I've decided that I will cassia once a month between wearing cornrows and will henna (Henna for African Hair from mehandi) before putting in extensions since it lasts longer.

I'm using this mix:
100g cassia
1/2 tsp. maka
1/2 tsp. bhrami
honey (no measurement, just added enough to get a good consistency)
distilled water (no measurement either)

I hope I notice a difference!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not finished yet, but it's already a hair fail!
100g was NOT enough for my hair, so the back half is moderately covered and the front hardly has any at all.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah you look like your waist length so you'd need 500g

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/cassiaobovatabuy.html


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 20, 2009)

Used Cassia about a week and a half ago.Love it! Mixed it with a tsp. of  amla, olive oil and of course water until it reached consistancy. Came out great but here's what I'll do diff. next time. 

More water and stir stir stir.....NO LUMPS!!! The lumps hide the still dryed powder and finding traces of that in your hair after you've rinsed is NO FUN. Next I think I'll add a bit of moist. conditioner to the mix. The drying effects of Cassia are NO JOKE. I just found a deep cond., moist, and sealer that my hair loves so I think I'll be able to combat the dryness head on next time.

Overall great experience my hair is supppper shiney and STRONG.(I really had to up my moist. routine.)

Question: Can this replace my bi weekly protein treatment?


----------



## winnettag (Dec 20, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Yeah you look like your waist length so you'd need 500g
> 
> http://www.mehandi.com/shop/cassiaobovatabuy.html


 
But in almost every thread I've read, people said they never used as much as the recommended amount.  
I really think 300g will be enough for next time, but I'll buy 500g just to be on the safe side.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 20, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Question: Can this replace my bi weekly protein treatment?


 
You would think so, since the result of both of these is to strengthen.
If you do this, please let us know how your hair responds to it.


----------



## poookie (Dec 20, 2009)

i did a cassia treatment for the first time this weekend.  it will definitely be a staple.

i used 100g of cassia, mixed it with warm water & clove powder (to help the smell).  after mixing it smooth, i applied it straight to my hair, put 2 showercaps on, & left the mix on for a day.   yes, a day.  24 hours.  i was feeling lazy!

i used v05 moisture milk conditioner to rinse it out, and i was very surprised at how soft my hair felt.  worried about overmoisturization, i deep conditioned with a mix of nexxus keraphix and john frieda's brilliant brunette (it smells yummy ) for 2 hours.  rinsed it all out and my hair came out like pure butta.  the cassia and protein conditioning after *really* defined and elongated my coilies.

 i did a curlformer set, & didn't even need to use serum afterwards, my hair felt that good!

the set came out wonderful, & the cassia really brought a nice light golden tone to my hair (my color was starting to get a bit brassy).

cassia will definitely be a staple.  i am giving up on henna and using this exclusively from now on.


----------



## nappity (Dec 20, 2009)

Ive been using cassia for a long time now just look in my Fotki. Instructs and everything


----------



## winnettag (Dec 20, 2009)

nappity said:


> Ive been using cassia for a long time now just look in my Fotki. Instructs and everything


 
Have you ever tried henna?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 21, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I'm not finished yet, but it's already a hair fail!
> 100g was NOT enough for my hair, so the back half is moderately covered and the front hardly has any at all.


 
Yeah your hair looks a bit too long to use just 100 grams and it's probably on the thick side right? Use at least 150-200 grams more then likely, would be good.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 21, 2009)

winnettag said:


> But in almost every thread I've read, people said they never used as much as the recommended amount.
> I really think 300g will be enough for next time, but I'll buy 500g just to be on the safe side.


 

It's true that the quotes there are a little unreliable because it doesn't talk about a person's hair thickness. When judging how much product to use you ask about thickness and length. Mid back is about 200-250 grams and so forth. Read this article, it's perfect for all those beginning henna and herbs needs:
http://hennablogspot.com/common-mistakes-and-tips-henna-for-hair/


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 14, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this thread since I'll be using cassia for the first time next weekend. So far this is what I've got out of it:


All I'll really need is 100 grams of cassia since *Khadija.D.Carryl* stated "Mid back is about 200-250 grams and so forth" and I'm between SL/APL.
I don't have to let the cassia sit overnight since I'm not interested in the coloring aspect of cassia just the conditioning/strengthening of it.
My "recipe" will be 100 grams of cassia, a few tbsps of olive oil and warm water. - _Should I add a cheap conditioner to this as well?_
Leave on for 45 mins to an hour - _Should I sit under my dryer? Would the results be "better" if I do?_

Missing anything? I have a few questions there in red. If anyone could address them, I'd *greatly* appreciate it!


----------



## MzK (May 14, 2010)

I'd like to try henna someday, so subscribing....


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 15, 2010)

Bumping for a response


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for my delay...I did reply back to your PM. thanks for being patient!


----------



## girlcherokee (May 30, 2010)

my answers in purple - it's been awhile since i have been here - been so darn busy, but my heart never left!


ShyIntellect said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread since I'll be using cassia for the first time next weekend. So far this is what I've got out of it:
> 
> 
> All I'll really need is 100 grams of cassia since *Khadija.D.Carryl* stated "Mid back is about 200-250 grams and so forth" and I'm between SL/APL.
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 30, 2010)

I just did a cassia treatment a few weeks ago...still getting great results, too.


----------



## girlcherokee (May 30, 2010)

Should I sit under my dryer? Would the results be "better" if I do? 


the results wont necessarily be better but you could be done quicker if time is a factor - 30 - 60 minutes under heat verse 3 hrs just walking around in a cap


someone also asked about not needing protien:
uuum i need the same amount of protien despite my henna/cassia practices - they def enhance my hair, but i still need my protien, in fact, my best henna treatments are after i do an aphogee 2 minute for about 1 minutre then henna - yum, then i do a great moisturizing treatment - but like i said, go slow with this on your head because you dont want to mess your hair up doing something radical like i just said, if this stuff tends towards drying your hair as it does for some.


----------



## girlcherokee (May 30, 2010)

as far as the amount goes - i mix mine with yogurt and instead of using water i use tea - or coffee - and my paste is fairly light in consistency, not very pasty, 100g last me for quite a few treatments - i am ` inch off of bsl - need to update my siggy, i know, when i get the chance.


----------



## blksndrlla (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be trying this on Saturday! I will probably just mix V05, coconut oil and cassia. If I commit to using cassia, I will buy more ayurvedic herbs, but one thing at a time.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 18, 2010)

subscribing.........


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

subscribing and considering


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 20, 2010)

suscribing.
And i'm gonna try a cassia/amla mix, i'm seriously thinking about adding some black molasses.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 20, 2010)

OK so after reading through the thread this is my plan of attack:
- wet my hair and lightly apply coconut oil
- cassia + water + Hairveda Sitrinillah + EVOO
- use immediately after mixing cause I don't want any color (I have no grays so it doesn't really matter)
- Let it sit under a shower cap for an hour
- Shampoo out
- follow with a 10 minute Humectress and Wheat germ oil condition (will DC with heat if my hair feels dry)
- Roux PC final rinse

I am relaxed and I am looking to take my hair to the next level.  I'm so sick of setbacks!!

&quot;Experts&quot;, is this sufficient/correct?  Have I missed anything?  

ETA: I used Humectress cause I ran out of SitriNillah, and Botanoil instead of WhGO


----------



## RaeCam (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried the henna powder from the Montery Bay Spice Company? It's only $4.50 a pound. Wondering if it's any good because I want to do both me and my daughters hair.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 23, 2010)

is anybody using the ayurvedic powders with the cassia? I have been wanting to try this but didn't know whether to use them together or seperate.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so happy !!! I found an herbalism store where I can find Cassia and for cheap ! it's the ony one store in Paris youhou !!! 
dancinstallion >> I gonna mix cassia + amla + water.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2010)

I am doing my first strand test with cassia right now.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2010)

Now I am doing my whole head.  How often should cassia treatments be done?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 6, 2010)

i've made my first cassia treatment !! 
my hair feels like butter, but i don't think i've seen some "strengthening" and also dunno about thickening effect, because I cannot wear my hair out . 
but i want to do it again 
I did a cassia/amla/brahmi mix. 
next time I will add molasses in this mix. because for the moment only molasses has helped. 
LaidBak 
as I read that cassia effects don't last as long as henna's, twice a month is a good frequency(henna has to be done once a month)


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2010)

Krystle~Hime   Thanks!  That sounds like a good interval. 

 I just rinsed the cassia from my head.  My hair was stiff and kind of stuck together.  But as soon I put the conditioner in my hair seemed fine.  We'll see when I rinse the conditioner.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 6, 2010)

okay i made a mistake, 
I have *NOT* seen some "strengthening" effect. and also dunno about the thickening one. 
that's why I said "I want to do it again" ^^"


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Oct 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Now I am doing my whole head.  How often should cassia treatments be done?


 
Cassia is not as long term as henna, so roughly every 3-4 weeks is good. Some do it every 2-3 weeks but it depends on your hair regimen and what works best for your hair. It's especially important not tolet it dry out


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 6, 2010)

I asked this in another thread, but didnt get any response...

Since I will start henna'ing, and doing cassia very soon I have a few questions...

For those who do HENNA *and* CASSIA, when do you do both?, how do you go about alternating between the two??

Does doing each every two weeks sound okay? (Henna one week, Cassia the week after the next) twice a month...

Also I love my jet black hair and I dont want reddish hair, but I want the full benefits from henna..... Do ya'll think it would be okay to do a full henna treatment for the first time, then follow up with henna glosses mixed with ingredients known for darkening like Amla Oil,or Molasses?....I hear that (full) henna wont really change the color of dark hair much, but will (redden) overtime with continued usage...

What kind of color does the one step Henna/Indigo treatment give?


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 6, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Urban (Oct 7, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Now I am doing my whole head.  How often should cassia treatments be done?


 
I think you should do it as often as your hair likes. I've done from as frequent as once a week to as little as once every few months. Do whatever your hair tells you to.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 7, 2010)

bumping again


----------



## empressri (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm uploading vids on this now but I looove this stuff! It didn't loosen my curls hallelujerrrrr!! I only needed one pack which is 200g I think and then I used a third of another pack, I was very surprised. Added some amla powder and monoi de tahiti to my mix. My hair felt soft yet very strong afterwards and it really did enhance the curls.

NO breakage when conditioning either!! NO little hairs broken off.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 7, 2010)

now my hair has dried since the treatment, and I don't see some breakage even if I Haven't use molasses  
one disadvantage : it hasn't rinse out well.. I have so much residue, that i can't wear my half wig for the moment and has decided to wear headwraps as protective style for hiding my hair. :s 
any solution to this problem?


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> now my hair has dried since the treatment, and I don't see some breakage even if I Haven't use molasses
> one disadvantage : it hasn't rinse out well.. I have so much residue, that i can't wear my half wig for the moment and has decided to wear headwraps as protective style for hiding my hair. :s
> any solution to this problem?


 
Do you just rinse it out, or do you shampoo?  I shampooed and conditioned afterward and I have no residue.  But my hair is a bit dryer too.  So I know I have to use a lot of moisturizer on a daily basis.


----------



## Urban (Oct 7, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> now my hair has dried since the treatment, and I don't see some breakage even if I Haven't use molasses
> one disadvantage : it hasn't rinse out well.. I have so much residue, that i can't wear my half wig for the moment and has decided to wear headwraps as protective style for hiding my hair. :s
> any solution to this problem?


 
I co-wash to rinse it out and still get residue, but never so much that I can't wear my hair out. It's only a little bit and no-one can see it. 

If you comb, maybe you can comb through with conditioner?


----------



## ellcee34 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow! I think I'm going to try this! Hopefully, I can find some cassia locally here in NYC. Anyone have any ideas on where to go? I was thinking of trying Whole Foods just since it's nearby...and then if that's a flop, looking around for an Indian market or something.

Anyway, I came across this YT video of cassia application in case anyone's interested. This girl has BEAUTIFUL hair! YouTube - Cassia Obovata Treatment 


Also, one more question. Do you ladies shampoo before or after applying cassia? I feel that shampooing before would help remove buildup already on my hair from moisturizing/sealing throughout the week. But then, shampooing after seems like it helps some remove the cassia buildup better. I'm torn on which one to do!


----------



## empressri (Oct 8, 2010)

shampooing afterwards seems like a nice way to tangle and dry out your hair. you apply it to CLEAN damp or dry hair. cowash it out.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 9, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Do you just rinse it out, or do you shampoo?  I shampooed and conditioned afterward and I have no residue.  But my hair is a bit dryer too.  So I know I have to use a lot of moisturizer on a daily basis.


 I shampooed. Then did my cassia treatment (followed by a DC)
I put my head under the sink for so long minutes, massaging my scalp and my strands. but i've seen so much residue afterwards !!!! (no soucy with dryness) 



Urban said:


> I co-wash to rinse it out and still get residue, but never so much that I can't wear my hair out. It's only a little bit and no-one can see it.
> 
> If you comb, maybe you can comb through with conditioner?


my detangling-time is when I DC. so yes after cassia treatment I have combed my hair, but as I said, after rinsing and letting my hair air-drying, so much cassia buildups. 



empressri said:


> shampooing afterwards seems like a nice way to tangle and dry out your hair. you apply it to CLEAN damp or dry hair. cowash it out.


you said "cowash it out" but my conditionners don't have cleansing agents.. 
do y'all think that I will erase cassia immediat effects if I shampoo my hair(it's always natural shampoo product) after cassia treatment. 
because I seriously dunno what to do..


----------



## empressri (Oct 9, 2010)

you dont NEED cleansing agents to get the powder out. it's not like it's a silicone or something. it's just a powder that WILL rinse out. hell you can just use water if you want but you'd be standing in the shower for a long time. cowashing helps get it out more plus makes your hair feel yummy again.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 9, 2010)

I will give it a new try. 
Thanks for have replied my EmpressRi


----------



## empressri (Oct 10, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I will give it a new try.
> Thanks for have replied my EmpressRi


 
no problem!! can i say that my hair is still sooooo soft and delicious. i used fleurty's curl cream underneath kccc and my hair has been so fab for the past three days.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 10, 2010)

empressri said:


> no problem!! can i say that my hair is still sooooo soft and delicious. i used fleurty's curl cream underneath kccc and my hair has been so fab for the past three days.


 
tell me moe about fleurty


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2010)

My hair has been super dry and breaking since I did my treatment.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 22, 2010)

2nd try toniiiight


----------



## empressri (Oct 22, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> tell me moe about fleurty


 
http://www.textureplayground.com/blog/?page_id=3079


----------



## freecurl (Oct 22, 2010)

May have to give this a try.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 25, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> 2nd try toniiiight


 

2nd attempt last friday. 
I forget to mix with amla and brahmi, so it was a straight cassia application. 
seriously, I like this treatment!!!!!
it stops so well the breakage !!
and thanks to you EmpressRi I use after some conditionner and the cassia rinse was easier, also I leave some minutes the condish so it makes my hair softer. 
with that I'm wondering if I can do a weekly cassia treatment(following by a lil DC), weekly instead of bi-monthly.
because I was thinking it will make my hair so hard but finally not.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 9, 2011)

I've just ordered 500g of cassia. IT will be my first henna treatment and I am excited about it especially after all the good things I have been hearing about it.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 9, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> I've just ordered 500g of cassia. IT will be my first henna treatment and I am excited about it especially after all the good things I have been hearing about it.



I've been doing henna and cassia since the fall and I love it!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 10, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I've been doing henna and cassia since the fall and I love it!  Let us know how it goes.



Ha, I recognise that hair of yours from another forum so I knooooow 
greenandchic


----------



## hothair (Jun 10, 2011)

I've used cassia about twice a year for the last few years. I like it but I'm lazy. I want to try and use Cassia/henna/indigo mix to get a light brown/honey blonde look without the reddish tinge. Cassia gives my hair a yellowish tinge (lightened hair), henna is reddish and indigo gives a bluish tinge that I'm hoping will calm down the yellow and red.


Worse case scenario I end up with "strong" purple hair I'm crap with updates but will try and update when I do it in the next few weeks ISA


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 10, 2011)

hothair said:


> I've used cassia about twice a year for the last few years. I like it but I'm lazy. I want to try and use Cassia/henna/indigo mix to get a light brown/honey blonde look without the reddish tinge. Cassia gives my hair a yellowish tinge (lightened hair), henna is reddish and indigo gives a bluish tinge that I'm hoping will calm down the yellow and red.
> 
> 
> Worse case scenario I end up with "strong" purple hair I'm crap with updates but will try and update when I do it in the next few weeks ISA



When I used cassia over my normal hennaed hair, my hair was magenta!


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 16, 2011)

I did my first ever cassia treatment today and I'm kind of disappointed. I'm currently sitting here with conditioner in my hair. But when I was rinsing it out, my hair didn't seem any stronger, my hair didn't look or feel heavier and it certainly didn't have more shine. 
But guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning when my hair is dry to make a proper judgement. 
This time I cleansed my hair and then applied it to damp hair, next time I'm going to try it on dry hair before washing.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 16, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> I did my first ever cassia treatment today and I'm kind of disappointed. I'm currently sitting here with conditioner in my hair. But when I was rinsing it out, my hair didn't seem any stronger, my hair didn't look or feel heavier and it certainly didn't have more shine.
> But guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning when my hair is dry to make a proper judgement.
> This time I cleansed my hair and then applied it to damp hair, next time I'm going to try it on dry hair before washing.




The best way to apply is on clean hair like you did.  I wonder why it didn't work for you...

How long did you leave it on your hair?


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 17, 2011)

I left it on there for just over 2 hours. Then I put a plastic bag over my head and covered it with a towel to keep the mixture warm. 
Before rinsing the mixture out, I could see that my hair was looking a bit more defined. But after rinsing and when it was damp my hair looked exactly the same.

When I woke up this morning to undo the canerows my hair was still a bit damp so my hair kinked up straight away so. But I guess it has had a little effect my hair appears to lay down better when tying it up (compared to when it's normally damp then dries) and yes my hair is a bit more sheen-y. I could argue that my hair is now retaining moisture a bit better, I'm not sure.

Maybe I should do another treatment next wash to see how that works. I've still got 400 grams left.


----------



## yodie (Jun 26, 2011)

AyurNatural has cassia powder and a cassia treatment. Does anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 26, 2011)

yodie said:


> AyurNatural has cassia powder and a cassia treatment. Does anyone know the difference between the two?



When you want to buy something please, always read ingredients, whatever the product is, wherever the shop you buy/go. 
the ayurnatural cassia treatment is a blend of lots of plants/herbs while cassia powder is just 100% cassia. 
this is the link, and there is the product description with what's in it if you want more info.


----------



## yodie (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks.
I read the info and still had a question. I guess the answer didn't just jump out at me.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 26, 2011)

yodie said:


> AyurNatural has cassia powder and a cassia treatment. Does anyone know the difference between the two?



When you want to buy something please, always read ingredients, whatever the product is, wherever the shop you buy/go. 
the ayurnatural cassia treatment is a blend of lots of plants/herbs while cassia powder is just 100% cassia. 
this is the link, and there is the product description with what's in it if you want more info. http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Cassia-Hair-Treatment.html


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay I did my second treatment of this on Monday. This time I didn't deep condition after.
This time I washed, applied the cassia and then oil rinsed with olive oil, then left to air dry over night. In the morning my hair was still damp and when I bunned I had some visible curls which I don't normally have. Also my hair is stronger as well. 
I've still got 3 more uses of cassia left so I'm gonna use that up then I'm gonna to move on to henna.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 14, 2011)

Love Cassia. Make my curls POP!


----------



## yodie (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone do a Cassia gloss? If so, how do you do your gloss?

I mixed a little Cassia in with my conditioner and a little bit of JBCO. Loved it! So far this is a keeper for me. My hair defintiely felt strengthened and alot smoother.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^I'm actually going to try that next month now that you have mention it.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 14, 2011)

If a cassia gloss, is cassia, conditioner and oil mixd, then i have done that, also


----------



## yodie (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ I'm not an expert at all, but I've read where women just added some cassia to their condish. I like the results that I got. Just wanted to make sure I was doing it correctly. I had some JBCO that I hadn't used in awhile, so I added it. I don't think oil is required to do the gloss.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm gonna try another treatment this weekend.  Its been a year..I wonder if the cassia goes bad.  Its been in the fridge.  Hmmm....

ETA: Soaked my hair with Bringraj oil first.
Then applied a cassia powder, water, olive oil, clove oil mix
Rinsed after about 40 minutes
applied my DC oil/condish mix, sat under dryer for 20 minutes

I think its going to be OK this time.  I'm air drying so I guess I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 17, 2011)

Forgive if my question has already been addressed......

I have used cassia three times so far and I really liked the outcome of my last application.  

I haven't used it on a regular basis and would like to incorporate it into a routine.  

I'd like to know how often it should be done....weekly, every other week, monthly?  I guess I'm really asking to know how long the effects of a cassia treatment actually lasts before its time to do another?  

I simply add cassia to hot water, conditioner and whatever oil I have on hand.  I put that on dry hair for about an hour.  I shampoo and condition afterwards.  Love the bright gold color to my grey hair...lovely.  I just don't know how long the benefits actually last.  I don't want to overdo either.  

Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for this thread....I have been trying to find all of the info i can on here, and use those tips to incorporate cassia into my reggie


----------



## InBloom (Nov 17, 2011)

bumping bumping BUMPING


----------



## empressri (Nov 18, 2011)

InBloom I think once a month is good. I don't have time to do it once a month but my hair does love it! Just did my cassia/amla last week.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 19, 2011)

empressri 

Thanks for responding.  I really should just take the time to read THIS entire thread.  

Once per month sounds manageable...


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey InBloom, I used to do it weekly but as now I keep my protective style 2 weeks I do it every 2 weeks. I don't do a cassia gloss(I don't mix it up with conditionner, I do a paste.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime

Thanks for responding.  I wasn't sure if it wore off after a week or so...

Between you and empressri, sounds like between 2 and 4 weeks is sufficient.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 16, 2011)

bumping...I'm interesting in adding cassia to my reggie next year for thickness.


----------



## bunnie82 (Feb 19, 2012)

doing a cassia treatment right now!!! will r inse out in the morning!


----------



## mstk (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried my first cassia treatment yesterday. I mixed about 50g of powder with greek yogurt, castor oil, honey, and enough water to make it a thin pudding-like consistency, then applied to clean, damp hair, wrapped in a plastic cap and turban, and left it on for four hours. I wanted to leave it on longer, but it made my neck hurt.

I don't really see or feel much of a difference in my hair (at least not the lush heaviness I was hoping for), but it is a little bit shinier. Also, when I took it out of the bantu knots I had put it in after deep conditioning, a few of the knots hadn't dried overnight. I don't know if that was a coincidence, or if cassia affects porosity. I still have 350g left, so I will be trying it again.


----------



## bunnie82 (Feb 19, 2012)

just rinsed out the cassia obovata
hmmmm....i dunno....my hair didn't feel heavier....not sure if it's shinier since it's still wet...BUT my hair hair major slip after i cowashed it out.....

i'm gonna ntry this again in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Smiley79 (May 7, 2012)

I'm ordering this tomorrow. Can't wait to give it a try on my texlaxed hair!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 14, 2012)

Well folks, it's official. I'm a Cassia head! I tried it for the first time on Saturday night.

I ordered it from Mehendi.com. I used 100g, added a 1 tsp of Amla powder and a bit of Amla oil and mixed it with warm water until it was yougurt consisitency. I applied it root to tips as instructed. Since this is my first Ayurvedic applicaton ever, I just kept it simple. I left it on my head for an hour and I was very pleased with the way my hair felt. It rinsed out of hair with no problems (it took a while but no grits or issues). I followed with a one hour DC with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Moisture Conditioner. LOVE IT! After that I did a half air dry, half blow dry on low. I have been doing the Greenhouse Effect method at nights so this has REALLY helped me keep my hair moist. 

Sadly, my hair is in a deplorable state right now, so I am getting myself back on track to building an effective yet simple regimen. It's kinda depressing because as long as I've been on LHCF, it's a shame the state that my hair is in now.  It is literally the way it was when I just joined LHCF. So a couple weeks ago, I decided to texlax it and leave the Natural thing alone seeing I was having no success. So now, I am nursing my hair back to life with a more simple approach; this is what led me to Cassia, I would love to venture into the use of Indian powders and see how it may help my hair.  In addition to the Cassia, i plan to try Kalpi Tone and use that weekly, and use the Cassia every 2-3 weeks. 

I would like to know should I still continue with protein treatments even though I'm using the Indian powders. I have Aphogee 2 min on hand and Ion Reconstucter conditioner on hand as well, so I wonder if I should still do these weekly to help strengthen my hair back to life? If anyone know please let me know.

Anyways, excuse my rambling and all over the place update. I will keep you all posted and will be starting a hair diary again so i can monitor my progress.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 21, 2012)

empressri said:


> no problem!! can i say that my hair is still sooooo soft and delicious. i used fleurty's curl cream underneath kccc and my hair has been so fab for the past three days.



OMG, I've been on this site every day for six months and I only just noticed you're holding a cigar in your siggy


----------



## empressri (Aug 21, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> OMG, I've been on this site every day for six months and I only just noticed you're holding a cigar in your siggy



HAHAHAHAH!!!


Diamond Crown cigars are quite lovely. Sadly, that was not a diamond crown in that photo lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bumping for more success stories. I am looking to add lastig strength to my fine strands and just ordered some of this product.

I have no experience with Indian products, so I am hoping to mix it with oils on hand. I will report on my experience

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Question: do you prefer cassia on wet or dry hair? Thinking of doing my 1st treatment tonight


----------



## melissa-bee (Oct 5, 2012)

Aww I miss cassia. I should order some more. I only ever put it on wet hair. Or damp is more correct.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I plan to wash and condition then apply followed by a dc


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 7, 2012)

I always add cassia obovata to my DC weekly. It works for me, I used to have crazy shedding, which has died down drastically! I use Ayurvedic oils and powders in various ways and my hair loves me and has thrived since September 2011.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 8, 2012)

I used Cassia on Saturday and my hair felt like butter afterwards and felt thicker...since the effects of Cassia wear off so quickly, I'm gonna start using it weekly until I get the courage to step over into Henna world.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know how people do heena. I got cassia all over the place. Thankful it cleans up well.

My hair felt so hard when I put it on like the paste dried on contact. I left it on for about an hour and used light heat. It rinsed put well and that hard feeling went away. I did a moisture dc afterward, but it dint feel like I needed it. I bought 100g and feel like I have enough for 2 more rounds. I plan to do it monthly for 3 consecutive months and then decide if I will re order.

I want stronger strands and hoping I see them soon!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 9, 2012)

Last year when I applied my first henna, I made a mess all over my bathroom floor and sink and myself lol But now I'm more careful cuz this stuff is expensive and I have to order it online, it's not available in stores near me, so I need to use it without waste. 
My opinion, based on my personal experience, is cassia lasts about a week, two if I use it after henna, then I won't wash for those weeks and wear my hair out. I also like changing up my hair's tint, henna is great also!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone mixed cassia with their regular DC? I want to try cassia and yogurt combo, but don't know if that is a good move. TIA


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Has anyone mixed cassia with their regular DC? I want to try cassia and yogurt combo, but don't know if that is a good move. TIA



Though I would bump this thread and answer my own question in case anyone out there is considering adding cassia to their routine.

I have been using cassia, yogurt and oil weekly for the last few months( since 11/8/12 when I made that post actually) and my hair has had a great response to it. I am not protein sensitive, but I did get hard hair after " hard" protein treatments. Regular use of cassia is now the only protein I need to use. I feel it has made my hair stronger because i get less breakage. Mixed with the yogurt shed hair just slides out and it adds a noticeable softness to my hair.

I will also say I believe regularly use of cassia has helped with my low porosity issues. My hair still takes forever to dry, but cassia+roller setting means my hair accepts and holds moisture for days at a time now.

So for anyway thinking about it I think it is definitely worth looking further into!


----------



## MissCrawford (Mar 8, 2013)

Since it will be my first time trying Cassia, what would be the best way to try it? Should I add it to my deep conditioner? I use a weekly reconstructor (Nexxus Emergencee) so would I no longer need this? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 16, 2013)

I just tried cassia for the first time. I mixed with oolong, black, oolong, rooibos and peppermint tea and a little bit of Kapur. Added some ORS condish and a little wheat germ after it sat for about 30 minutes. Baggied for about 3 hrs. Rinsed and felt stronger, thicker hair...IN THE SHOWER. Cowashed to make sure it was all out with Tresemme Naturals. Cowashed again because I felt I needed a little more "softness" and slip. Air dried to about 75% dry (my hair dried much quicker). Then went about my regular routine of the LOC method with Aphogee green tea spray, vatika oil and about a quarter size of Tresemme naturals. Air drying now. My hair feels "stronger" but not as soft as I am accustomed to. We will see over the next few days how this works out. I think I may need to cowash daily and leave the aphogee out of the mix until I gain some softness back. Is this normal?  Did I do it right?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 17, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I just tried cassia for the first time. I mixed with oolong, black, oolong, rooibos and peppermint tea and a little bit of Kapur. Added some ORS condish and a little wheat germ after it sat for about 30 minutes. Baggied for about 3 hrs. Rinsed and felt stronger, thicker hair...IN THE SHOWER. Cowashed to make sure it was all out with Tresemme Naturals. Cowashed again because I felt I needed a little more "softness" and slip. Air dried to about 75% dry (my hair dried much quicker). Then went about my regular routine of the LOC method with Aphogee green tea spray, vatika oil and about a quarter size of Tresemme naturals. Air drying now. My hair feels "stronger" but not as soft as I am accustomed to. We will see over the next few days how this works out. I think I may need to cowash daily and leave the aphogee out of the mix until I gain some softness back. Is this normal?  Did I do it right?



Wow!! Didnt even know this thread existed!!
Jobwright I have only used cassia mixed into my conditioner, along with some other stuff. Here are the ingredients I used:






I like the results but I like henna results better. I think I have the Nupur brand. Is this the 9 herb one in the green bag??  I ask bc that one already has henna in it so maybe your hair wasn't soft enough because you are using two powders that do essentially the same thing. Cassia is often called neutral henna; meaning you get the same strength benefits without the color of henna. 

So you had the proteins from aphogee and the tea plus the strength of henna plus the strength of cassia. That may have been too much in one wash session. 

BTW, I also have sukesh and it has some cassia as well. I have mixed into my dc a few times with nice results.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly I used AyurNaturals brand cassia and Kapur. Its straight cassia for strengthening and pure Kapur for thickening. My hair feels better today but super thick. I will m/s today with scurl, jojoba and Tressemme Naturals and see how today goes. I don't think I need to cowash this morning.   But may do a dry DC tonight with a super moisturizing (no protein) condish just to make sure. Feeling better! The test will be when I bun for the day to ensure there is no unnecessary breakage...more to come.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 18, 2013)

Ooohhh!  Jobwright that site has pretty good prices!  Hows the shipping?  I see that the Kupur is powdered ginger lilly. Hhhmm...interesting. I think I wanna try this. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep!  genesislocks turned me on to it. 

No problems with bunning yesterday and my hair feels pretty good right now. I think the scurl gave me the moisture I needed.


----------



## NaturallyShe (Jul 18, 2013)

Ohhh glad I found this thread


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly forgot to answer your question...my apologies. I ordered from Ayur Naturals on maybe a Tuesday and received my shipment on Saturday. GREAT TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## misspriss (Sep 17, 2013)

Planning on doing a cassia treatment soon.  Could any of you ladies help with my questions below:

- For the ladies who use it to tint their grays, how long does the color effect last?
- Can I still get professional color (highlights) while using cassia, or is it similar to henna where it doesn't play nice with commercial hair dye?  I'm thinking if it's similar to cellophane effect, it'll work great after highlights.

Thanks!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 17, 2013)

misspriss said:


> Planning on doing a cassia treatment soon.  Could any of you ladies help with my questions below:
> 
> - For the ladies who use it to tint their grays, how long does the color effect last?
> - Can I still get professional color (highlights) while using cassia, or is it similar to henna where it doesn't play nice with commercial hair dye?  I'm thinking if it's similar to cellophane effect, it'll work great after highlights.
> ...



Far as I know there is no color effect


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 17, 2014)

misspriss said:


> Planning on doing a cassia treatment soon.  Could any of you ladies help with my questions below:
> 
> - For the ladies who use it to tint their grays, how long does the color effect last?
> - Can I still get professional color (highlights) while using cassia, or is it similar to henna where it doesn't play nice with commercial hair dye?  I'm thinking if it's similar to cellophane effect, it'll work great after highlights.
> ...



i know this answer is coming late -but there is very little color effect with cassia - so it will only give a slight ting to gray hair.   not sure how it will eeffect highlights because it does have some color.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 18, 2014)

I mixed some Amla with my Cassia and I got a rich shiny black color...that's not as jet as Indigo...a softer yet rich color black.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Mar 1, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I mixed some Amla with my Cassia and I got a rich shiny black color...that's not as jet as Indigo...a softer yet rich color black.



You  mean amla oil? or amla powder?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

Used cassia in my yogurt today and it , as always, was great


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Mar 16, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I mixed some Amla with my Cassia and I got a rich shiny black color...that's not as jet as Indigo...a softer yet rich color black.



I used to do this! I need to get back into doing it because my hair THRIVED from this alone. I stopped out of laziness but I'm definitely experiencing the consequences of my actions from stopping lol.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 24, 2014)

Bumping this thread..going to try cassia obovata for the first time this week


----------



## mschristine (Mar 24, 2014)

My cassia obovata came today!!!! I'll be trying it out tomorrow when I get off of work!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2014)

you are going to love it!


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup I loved it, now I graduated to Henna.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Henna seems like a lot to me. What I love about cassia is I can throw in a little bit on any dc and get great results.

Maybe one day I will be in the big girl henna leagues


----------



## mschristine (Mar 25, 2014)

Applied the cassia on dry hair as soon as I got home and now I'm gonna take a nap and shampoo it out with my Shea  moisture retention shampoo and DC for a few hours with bee mine bee.u. Tiful deep conditioner.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 26, 2014)

Blairx0 Smiley79 ladies, you were right! I love it! My hair hasn't felt this good in a long time. I'm definitely going to stock up and add this regularly to my regimen


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ Great to hear. Cassia and Henna are the only things I've used that give me instant results. Love it!


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 29, 2014)

I did an overnight henna treatment with henna, amla, brahmi and maka. I have to do it at least once a month to keep my fine stands strong. If I go longer then a month, I have mad breakage.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Have cassia, coconut milk, yogurt, honey and some oils under plastic on my hair now. Plan to leave it in for an hour or so.


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 29, 2014)

Subscribing.


----------



## freecurl (Aug 29, 2014)

Did an overnight treatment with Cassia/Amla/Zizyphus Spina Christi.My hair feels so hearty and soft. I really need to do this monthly.


----------



## ajoke (Aug 30, 2014)

^^^ I had the same experience a few weeks ago. My mix consisted of hibiscus and a spoonful of honey. I will definitely be doing this more often.


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 30, 2014)

I was hoping to do this today,  but I couldn't find cassia on the ground at the two Indian stores I went to.   Instead, I just added some fenugreek and amla to my deep conditioner. 

I did order cassia today, so I hope to use it next weekend.


----------



## yynot (Aug 31, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> I was hoping to do this today,  but I couldn't find cassia on the ground at the two Indian stores I went to.   Instead, I just added some fenugreek and amla to my deep conditioner.  I did order cassia today, so I hope to use it next weekend.



Where did you order from?


----------



## Pennefeather (Sep 4, 2014)

I ordered from eBay - just arrived today.  I'm going to give this a try on Saturday.  My plan is a mixture of my deep conditioner, with a little of my oil (a mixture of coconut, rice bran, wheat germ, fenugreek, and amla).   I'm going to sit under the dryer for 40 minutes to an hour. 

Hopefully at the end if that time, I will have stronger, soft hair.  Maybe I'll also get a little color on my grays.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 5, 2014)

freecurl said:


> Did an overnight treatment with Cassia/Amla/Zizyphus Spina Christi.My hair feels so hearty and soft. I really need to do this monthly.



I have the zizyphus spina christi but didnt really know what to mix it with. Cassia makes perfect sense bc I used to get great results when I mixed it into my dc. Im gonna try this when I take down my weave in a few weeks.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Pennefeather (Sep 6, 2014)

I did my first cassia treatment this morning.  I mixed the cassia w ORS replenishing conditioner, some of my oil mix, and some honey.  I added the honey because I read that cassia could cause gray or white hair to take a golden tone. I have a few grays around my temple that I was hoping would change. The honey was to add subtle lightening to the rest of my hair. At any rate, my grays are still gray. 

The cassia smelled like clean hay to me - very pleasant.  I sat under the dryer for forty minutes, and an additional twenty minutes without heat.  Rinsing it out was easier than I thought it would be.  I co washed twice with the same conditioner, and then used Naturelle Grow's deep conditioner for a few minutes.  When I finally rinsed my hair it was easy to comb. 

My hair looks thicker to me, although that may be because that was what I was hoping would happen.  Probably the best description is fluffy.   I am relaxed, but my last touch up I was under relaxed , so I supposed my hair looks more texlaxed now.  It just seemed like I had more hair. It doesn't feel coated, just strong. 

The whole process was about an hour and three quarters.  I have to find the right texture for the cassia. If it is mixed too thick, then it doesn't hold onto the hair well.  I had a number of globs on the floor, sink, and my clothes that needed to be cleaned afterwards. 

I think that I like cassia.  I'm wondering if using it again next week would be too soon?


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have mixed cassia is my dc weekly for several consective weeks and it has been fine. Better than fine, in fact, great!


----------



## Pennefeather (Sep 6, 2014)

Blairx0,

Thanks for that insight.  Since I have plenty cassia, amla, brahmi, and fenugreek , I'm going to come up with some creative combinations.  All of them are going to use a conditioner for the base since that makes it easier to rinse out, and I am assured that I get my deep conditioning done at the same  time.


----------



## Pennefeather (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw a post recently somewhere on the forum that Carol's Daughter included cassia in her Monoi line.  Sure enough, when I checked today, it was one of the ingredients in the regular conditioner, deep conditioner and shampoo.  She promotes this line as being responsible for 96% less breakage and 13X longer half life (whatever that means).  I wonder how much credit the cassia should get?


----------



## freecurl (Oct 2, 2014)

I have sooooo much cassia to use. I may do another treatment this weekend. I would like to try it mixed with my deep conditioners too. 
Which conditioners have you all mixed your cassia with?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 2, 2014)

In my experience cassia plays wrll with all moisture based conditoners I have used. In my protein conditoners it is just too much.


----------



## Pennefeather (Oct 2, 2014)

freecurl,

I used it w ORS replenishing conditioner , and one of Naturelle Grows deep conditioners - I'm not sure which on since I have several. No problems w either. 

I think that in the future, I just may add a small amount to my deep conditioner on a regular basis.


----------



## freecurl (Oct 3, 2014)

Pennefeather Blairx0

Thanks so much, I'm gonna try this right now, maybe adding 2-3 teaspoons with a little oil and leave in overnight. So excited about getting stronger hair.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 3, 2014)

Does it make your hair as strong as henna does?

I may try this as I'm not really into the auburn tint my hair gets from henna anymore.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 4, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> Does it make your hair as strong as henna does?
> 
> I may try this as I'm not really into the auburn tint my hair gets from henna anymore.



Wildchild453 
It does strengthen hair but the effect is not long-lasting like henna. You have to use it frequently or the effects wear off.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 6, 2014)

So after trying Henna for a while, I realize its not for me. But I almost forgot how much I loved Cassia. I'm going to order this and incorporate it into my hair regimen again.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to get some more cassia ASAP


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Since cassia doesn't have lasting effects as henna can cassia be used weekly?


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 24, 2014)

I used it weekly for avouy a year and my hair loved it. I would still if o wasn't running so low


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

@ Blairx0 and others: Are you ONLY using Cassia or using other ayurvedic powders/tea rinses in addition to or on other wash days?


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> @ Blairx0 and others: Are you ONLY using Cassia or using other ayurvedic powders/tea rinses in addition to or on other wash days?



I was just using cassia. i also have the dabur vikta coconut oil that I use to prepoo and dc, but I doubt that counts


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 29, 2014)

I just remembered that I had this, and am doing a treatment now.  This time, I just wanted to add a little to my deep conditioner.  I added about a tablespoon and a half of cassia and half a tablespoon of hibiscus to enough warm water to get a smooth paste, then stirred this into my Naturelle Growth conditioner.   An hour under the dryer. 

I forgot how messy this can be.  I'm going to try to add a small amount regularly when I deep condition like  Blairx0

I also have a layer of KeraVeda alter ego oil underneath.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 28, 2014)

I did a cassia treatment this weekend. I used 50g of cassia and a little of each of the following powders (I didn't measure): henna, bhringraj, brahmi, hibiscus, and shikakai. The mixed this with hot chamomile tea and let it sit for about 3 hours. Before I applied it to my hair, I added almond, jojoba, and argan oil. I left it in overnight and shampooed / deep conditioned the next morning. My hair feels stronger and thicker. I will start doing regular treatments again, since it's been a while.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 5, 2015)

Use cassia and yogurt again the wash session. Hair still loves it!

I finally needed to repurchase and I can tell by the gained elasticity my hair missed this!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 12, 2015)

Mixed up some cassia (with water, sunflower oil and grapeseed oil) and left on my hair for 2hrs. My coils were popping when I rinsed it out and my hair felt so soft. I've only used it once before with a henna/amla mix. I think I need to buy some more cassia.


----------

